# pourcentage + accord singulier / pluriel



## Nouchka

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un problème pour savoir si un pourcentage doit être considéré comme singulier ou pluriel. L'argument est compliqué. J'ai lu toutes les règles proposées par le Grand Dictionnaire. Si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu, la phrase que je souhaite écrire devrait donc être écrite ainsi :
"30 % du montant du séjour *devront* être versé*s* au moins 50 jours avant le jour du départ. "

Seulement je ne suis pas convaincue, et ça ne me sonne pas bien à l'oreille. J'avais écrit initialement et je souhaiterais pouvoir écrire :
"30 % du montant du séjour *devra* être versé au moins 50 jours avant le jour du départ. "

Quelqu'un saurait me dire ce qu'il convient d'écrire dans ce cas? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Francois114

Personnellement, dans ce contexte, je préfère le pluriel. Mais c'est juste une préférence et je ne suis pas choqué par le singulier. D'autres seront peut-être plus stricts que moi.
François


----------



## Nouchka

J'ai les idées plutôt confuses. Dans d'autres cas, le pluriel m'est évident (ex : 30% des professeurs sont syndiqués), mais dans ce cas présent, intuitivement, je considère 30% du montant comme une partie du montant. Pour le cas des professeurs, par exemple, je visualise bien les professeurs en tant qu'individus et donc en tant que pluriel. Dans le cas de "30% du montant", je devrais pouvoir également visualiser chacun des Euros et le considérer également pluriel... mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, ça ne me vient pas naturellement. C'est peut-être que j'ai un problème personnel avec l'argent et que je le trouve trop abstrait, plus conceptuel que réel.  Je plaisante, mais seulement à moitié.

Merci François en tous cas. J'attends d'autres avis peut-être plus tranchés.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Francois114 said:


> Personnellement, dans ce contexte, je préfère le pluriel. Mais c'est juste une préférence et je ne suis pas choqué par le singulier. D'autres seront peut-être plus stricts que moi.
> François


Je suis d'accord avec François, je crois que le singulier est une simple tolérance admise surtout à l'oral, sauf à considérer que l'on parle de *la* somme d'argent représentée par 30%.


----------



## tie-break

Un doute:
si c'était 1% ou 1,5%?  
Absolument pas de pluriel, mais rien que dans ce cas.
Vous confirmez?


----------



## Nouchka

D'après ce que j'ai lu dans le Grand Dictionnaire, 1% et 1,5% sont singuliers.

Merci Punky Zoé : je crois qu'il va falloir que je me débarrasse d'une (petite) mauvaise habitude


----------



## tie-break

Nouchka said:


> Merci Punky Zoé : je crois qu'il va falloir que je me débarrasse d'une (petite) mauvaise habitude


 
J'ai vu que tu habites en Italie, peut-être ça vient du fait qu' en italien on emploie toujours le singulier pour les pourcentages.


----------



## Grop

Franchement, je pense qu'on peut dire les deux sans trop de souci, il me semble même plus logique de considérer qu'on parle d'une somme, plutôt que de trente machins qu'on appellerait des "pourcents".

J'exagère bien sur, le pluriel se justifie aussi .


----------



## acrital

Oui, je crois (comme Grop) que les deux peuvent s'employer sans problème.

Pour ma part, il me semble que je fais le choix suivant :

- si  ledit pourcentage concerne une chose qui se considère plutôt globalement -> *singulier* -> _30% du montant devra être versé_...

- si ledit pourcentage concerne quelque chose que l'on appréhende plutôt comme un ensemble d'unités distinctes -> *pluriel *-> _30% des professeurs ont fait grève...

... _mais, là encore, c'est très subjectif (l'essentiel étant de se faire comprendre) 




> C'est peut-être que j'ai un problème personnel avec l'argent et que je le trouve trop abstrait, plus conceptuel que réel.


Hum... moi aussi, Nouchka, je trouve que l'argent que je souhaiterais avoir reste souvent _plus conceptuel que réel ... _mais bon, il y a bien d'autres choses plus importantes dans la vie et il nous reste toujours la méthode Coué:
_l__'argent ne fait pas le bonheur... __l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur... __l'argent ne fait pas le bonheur...etc...._


----------



## emmaD

La solution de facilité consiste à éviter d'avoir à se poser la question...

"Il est nécessaire de verser 30% du montant"

Mais ce n'est pas toujours possible !

Je crois alors que singulier et pluriel sont admis, avec une préférence pour le pluriel.


----------



## Robbyn

Si je dis 50% de la somme sera "versée" à untel.
Est ce que j'accorde verser à la somme auquel cas ce sera versée, ou je l'accorde avec 50% auquel cas je ne sais même pas quoi faire
Merci d'avance.


----------



## RuK

Je dirais d'y aller pour un accord avec la somme, donc féminin, et en ça je pense être dans la majorité des français, mais pour les grammariens il y a peut-être un hic, puisque logiquement ça devrait s'accorder avec "cinquante pourcent".


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, les deux sont possibles. 

Voir par exemple ce lien.



> §472 / a - Accord  "pour cent,  pour mille"
> 
> *Soit on fait l'accord avec le complément :*
> - Dix pour cent de la production *est* exportée.
> - Quarante pour cent de la population *est* de sexe masculin.
> - Vingt pour cent des oiseaux migrateurs* va* traverser notre pays au printemps.
> 
> *Soit on fait l'accord avec l'expression qui exprime un nombre :*
> - Dix pour cent des personnes *sont* analphabètes.
> - Quatre-vingts pour cent de notre sol *sont* cultivés.
> 
> Nota : L'expression de pourcentage lorsqu'elle est précédée d'un déterminant pluriel impose *l'accord au pluriel :
> - Les* trente pour cent de notre côte *sont* des plages.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Robbyn said:


> ou je l'accorde avec 50% auquel cas je ne sais même pas quoi faire


Je dirais "seront versés", dans ce cas. Mais je préfère la solution déjà évoquée.


----------



## tie-break

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Je dirais "seront versés"


 
Pourquoi *seront* ? 

A quoi se rapporte le pluriel ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

tie-break said:


> Pourquoi *seront* ?   A quoi se rapporte le pluriel ?


Dans ce cas, il se rapporte à *50*…


----------



## jimi64

en fait si on considère la somme...on dira: sera versée (ce qui est  le plus logique à mon sens)
mais on pourrait dire: 50%....seront versés ce n'est pas faux!


----------



## Maître Capello

On pourrait même dire _*Le* 50 % de la somme sera vers*é*…_ (Mais cette tournure est contestée par certains grammairiens.)


----------



## cedrix

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à écrire cette phrase correctement :
3 % (je parles d'images) sont classées de niveau A.

Je ne sait pas si je dois plutôt écrire :
3 % est classé de niveau A.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Flore!

Bonjour !

De nombreux sites Internet abordent ce problème (en voici un par exemple : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=1597 )

En fait, pour ta phrase, la question se poserait si c'était : _3 % *des images* sont/est classé(es) de niveau A_
C'est-à-dire si le complément, si le mot "images", était explicitement présent dans la phrase. Là, tu aurais le choix entre singulier et pluriel.

Mais comme ce n'est pas le cas, je te conseillerais d'écrire tout simplement :
_3 % *est classé *de niveau A.

_Et bon courage pour ton rapport


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ici seul le pluriel est admissible. En effet, l'accord peut soit se faire avec le nombre de pour-cent (_trois_), soit avec le complément (_des images_), même si celui-ci est sous-entendu. Or les deux demandent le pluriel… Par contre, le premier sera au masculin et le second au féminin !

_Trois pour cent _[_des images_]_ sont class*és* de niveau A._ (accord avec _trois_)
_Trois pour cent _[_des images_]_ sont class*ées* de niveau A._ (accord avec _images_)

Rappel : 3 % est assimilable à une fraction, 3/100 en l'occurrence.

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans la langue écrite soignée, il ne faut jamais commencer une phrase par un nombre en chiffres.


----------



## Flore!

Aargh  au temps pour moi, oui, "trois pour cent" demande le pluriel, toutes mes plus plates excuses Cedrix !
*s'enfonce honteusement sous terre *


----------



## Anna-chonger

[…]

Alors j'ai pensé à une autre question liée [à cette discussion]. Si on dit "les 1,5% du profit", alors on accordera le verbe qui suivrait au pluriel ?

_Les 1,5% du profit doivent être versés à X._


Merci encore !


----------



## tilt

Effectivement, le pluriel concerne toute la phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe s'accorde en effet nécessairement avec l'article s'il y en a un :

_*Le* 1,5 % du profit *doit* être versé à X.
*Les* 1,5 % du profit *doivent* être versé*s* à X._


----------



## atcheque

Maître Capello said:


> Le verbe s'accorde en effet nécessairement avec l'article s'il y en a un :
> _*Les* 1,5 % du profit *doivent* être versé*s* à X. _


Oui, mais le pluriel commence à 2.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tu ne tenais pas les mêmes propos il y a un mois… 


Anna-chonger said:


> _le _ou _les 1,5% du profit_ ?





tilt said:


> On dira _les_, à mon avis. On le dirait même s'il s'agissait de 1%, d'ailleurs... Voir par exemple ici.





atcheque said:


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec tilt et ce même si, normalement, le pluriel commence à 2.



Le pluriel est en fait possible contrairement à la logique grammaticale stricte. On pense en effet au nombre d'euro*s*, de franc*s*…

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ :


> *§ 506, b, 3º*
> On a un phénomène analogue quand le déterminant pluriel précède une indication numérique au singulier (langue fam.) :
> _Marius rentre à présent à *des* une heure du matin !_ (Hugo, _Misér._, IV, viii, 3.) — _Il y a des endroits où vous avez jusqu’à *des* un mètre, un mètre cinquante d’eau_ (Romains,_ Hommes de b. vol_., t. VII, p. 164).
> _Ils [= des regards] me venaient du haut de *ses* un mètre quatre-vingts_ (Giono, _Moulin de Pologne_, p. 196). […]
> Les expr. qui viennent d’être citées sont dues à l’analogie avec les cas où les indications sont nécessairement au plur. […]
> Le caractère explétif de l’article dans certaines de ces formules contribue à modifier les rapports syntaxiques habituels.





> *§ 445, c, N.B.*
> Le possessif est souvent au pluriel avec l’indication de la taille, parfois avec l’indication du gain, bien que le nom principal soit un singulier.
> _Il avait l’air d’un Français […] avec sa petite moustache, ses joues rouges, *ses* un mètre soixante et dix_ (Aragon, _Aurélien_, p. 465). — _Ils [= des regards] me venaient du haut de *ses* un mètre quatre-vingts_ (Giono, _Moulin de Pologne_, p. 196). — _J’aperçois Thierry Maulnier dominant de *ses* un mètre quatre-vingt-six Serge Groussard et Étienne Lalou_ (P. Mazars, dans le _Figaro litt._, 16 juin 1951). [Certains de ces plur. pourraient avoir une valeur emphatique : cf. § 506, b, 3°.]
> _Qu’est-ce que peut gagner de l’heure un ouvrier peintre, actuellement ? / — Je crois que Péclet a *ses* un franc vingt-cinq_ (Romains, _Hommes de b. vol._, t. I, p. 239).


----------



## atcheque

Ah oui  ma croix est mal venue. Et la remarque sur le pluriel à deux était déjà plus haut.


----------

